# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  đấu giá 2 vitme bi mini

## toancv

2 cây vitme bi mini phi 8, bước 1, hành trình 60.
kđ: 20k
bg: 10k
chốt giá 11h tối mai.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em theo 30k

----------


## son_heinz

Đẩy lên 40k.
chờ

----------


## Tuấn

Em theo 50k ạ

----------


## anhcos

Theo tí 60k

----------


## vodat147

Theo 80 Ngàn

----------


## son_heinz

> Theo 80 Ngàn


bước giá 10k mà bác

----------


## vodat147

> bước giá 10k mà bác


Sorry em nhầm lẫn tí cho em sửa thành 70 ngàn 
Thanks

----------


## Thai Khang

Em 80 ngàn.

----------


## tranthao

100k, nhường cho em đi mấy bác.

----------


## tranthao

đọc nhầm. em theo 90k

----------


## tuan6868

> Sorry em nhầm lẫn tí cho em sửa thành 70 ngàn 
> Thanks


Bước dá nì mần 1 phát tới nóc rồi còn gì chơi

----------


## Lenamhai

110 k theo luôn

----------


## Tuấn

120k ạ. Em theo

----------


## anhcos

Theo tiếp 130k

----------


## saudau

Cho mình hưởng ứng 140k nè.

----------


## tranthao

Cho em theo 150k

----------


## son_heinz

theo luật đấu giá thì chưa bác nào trả giá 100k nên em trả 100k để kéo pic lên.
chốt 100k
Các bác  chốt lại đi ko em win dù giá thấp hơn các bác đấy

----------


## saudau

> theo luật đấu giá thì chưa bác nào trả giá 100k nên em trả 100k để kéo pic lên.
> chốt 100k
> Các bác  chốt lại đi ko em win dù giá thấp hơn các bác đấy


Là sao em hem hiểu?

----------


## son_heinz

các bạn đấu giá đọc kĩ kẻo các bạn theo sau sai theo nên dù bird giá cao hơn mà lại thua........oan

----------


## son_heinz

là bác tranthao bird sai bước giá 10k
bác ấy có đính chính lại nhưng bác ko để ý  theo sau nên giá đó nên sai luật, các bạn sau đó lại sai theo bác

----------


## thuhanoi

Đúng rồi, bây chừ mình là 110K nè, tiếp đi :P

----------


## Tuấn

120k em theo vậy

----------


## son_heinz

là bác tranthao bird sai bước giá 10k
bác ấy có đính chính lại 90k nhưng bác ko để ý  theo sau 110 nên giá đó nên sai luật, các bạn sau đó lại sai theo bác

----------


## saudau

Hè hè. hỉu rùi. Vậy em theo sau bác Tuấn: 130k nha.

----------


## son_heinz

> là bác tranthao bird sai bước giá 10k
> bác ấy có đính chính lại 90k nhưng bác ko để ý  theo sau 110 nên giá đó nên sai luật, các bạn sau đó lại sai theo bác


sao lại tới 2 post trùng vậy nè, nhưng up tiếp cho bác chủ để kéo pic lên

----------


## anhcos

140k theo các bác luôn

----------


## tranthao

Khong de y, theo lai 150k, thoi la duoc hang 90k roi ^^

----------


## toancv

giá cao nhất hiện tại 150k của bác tranthao, 23h chốt giá

----------


## Tuấn

160k em theo ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhích 170K

----------


## anhcos

Thêm tí 180k

----------


## Tuấn

Thêm tẹo 190k

----------


## Gamo

Nhích 200K  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Đấu giá mấy món mini này vui phết  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Nhích tẹo 210k

----------


## Gamo

Hix.... ông Tuấn mắc dịch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Em chào bác Gamo ạ  :Smile: ))) hết giờ mất rùi bác ui :P :P

----------


## toancv

cuối cùng nó đã vào tay bác Tuấn rồi ^^, cho em đia chỉ llac nhé

----------


## anhcos

Chuối thật, mình cứ nghĩ là 12h mới hết.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bây giờ đến màn 2: dự đoán bác Tuấn dùng nó nghịch việc gì, trời lạnh này nghi là BX chê ngắn quá  :Big Grin:

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Nghe bác Kem thượng hạng cũng tính kiếm 2 cái về phục vụ BX  :Big Grin:

----------

solero

----------


## son_heinz

hôm qua buồn ngủ quá không tranh với các bác được

----------


## biết tuốt

> Nghe bác Kem thượng hạng cũng tính kiếm 2 cái về phục vụ BX


bác cũng tranh chấp đến cùng còn gì hehe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tuấn

> Bây giờ đến màn 2: dự đoán bác Tuấn dùng nó nghịch việc gì, trời lạnh này nghi là BX chê ngắn quá


Ui sao bác lại mang bí mật đời tư của em ra nói thế ? Lão Biết tuốt học mất tuyệt chiêu của em rùi...
Hu hu hu bắt đền bác

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

> bác cũng tranh chấp đến cùng còn gì hehe


Hoho. em mua về làm quà cưới cho chú Cán Bộ Nhà Nước....

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hoho. em mua về làm quà cưới cho chú Cán Bộ Nhà Nước....


Cụ này có ý đồ moi bí quyết pha riệu đây  :Big Grin:

----------

